# Essential tools for cabinetmaking and millwork?



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Question for all you cabinetmakers and millwork guys. I want to start making some pretty stuff, as a hobby more than anything. What would you consider the essential tools for a guy who wants to rig up his garage/shop to make some nice stuff for himself and the odd one off for a customer.

Please no replies that have the letters CNC in them :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Lots of stuff. How much money you plan on spending?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Lots of stuff. How much money you plan on spending?


I don't think you can ever have everything you need/want.

I bet you could buy some plastic stuff to take care of it for under 2k.

I went old and heavy and I think I have spent 5k and I still need more stuff. That 5k I spent would have cost me 25k if it was new machinery.


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Lots of stuff. How much money you plan on spending?


Actually, I don't have a figure in mind. I was sort of looking to get a discussion going and then see where it leads me. Does that make any sense?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

And that number includes DC and my 3 phase power.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tablesaw, jointer, planer, drill press, routers, router table, chop saw, dust collector, bandsaw, jigsaw, corded/cordless drills, bits, cutters, blades, knives, chisels.....


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Warner, there's a big difference between want and need. I've had a look at your work and Leo's work-I don't think you guys NEED anything, you seem to be doing just fine :thumbup: 

I'm interested in what you guys think are the tools you couldn't do without, it's up to me if I buy quality or crap.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

you will need a planer, jointer, shaper, couple of TS, DC, BS, power feeder, tons of tooling, sanders, routers, some sort of chop saw, the list goes on.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

realistically, you could use a portable table saw to start. the Bosch and Ridgid are pretty decient to get started. if you get a festool ts-55 sheet goods will be a breeze. a shop vac for dust collection, a good miter saw, jig saw, small drill press, cordless drills, a kreg pocket hole kit, some different sanders, and at least a plunge router and one in a router table. then all the hand tools. 

i love having a jointer and planer, but you dont NEED them to start if you have a hardwood place near by that will mill the wood for you.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I think you would need a table saw, planer, jointer and some portable power tools.


----------



## Tdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like I just need a planer, jointer and a router table to get started. I've got everything else. Good stuff, thanks guys.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't even need a jointer or a router table.
I've used my festool track saw to "joint" boards, and built a lot of nice furniture using a handheld router.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Will you be able to face a board with a track saw...hmmmmmmmm. 



:laughing:


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been getting my lumber s3s, if you get it rough, well then . . .


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I personally would not do cabinetry without a jointer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I need a jointer with an 8' infeed table.

I have seen pictures of ones.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I joint 16' boards on my DJ 20. You must be a wuss.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I joint 16' boards on my DJ 20. You must be a wuss.


I must be. I don't like roller/flip stands that much.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah, 
Tool talk...:blink: 

I'm game,:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to do built-ins for a GC with your normal assorted hand tools, routers, nailers etc and the following "shop" tools... There is ALOT you can do with a little if your not looking to do production work. 









Ridgid Bench Belt Sander










DeWalt DW708 12" Slider









Williams and Hussey Moulder and Planer










Kreg Pocket Screw Jig










Grizzly 1 1/2hp Shaper ( really never used this much, I would end up using my routers or personal router table...but I wasn't making large raised panels)










Ridgid 1 1/2 hp Contractor Table Saw

Clamps, you need Clamps...LOTS of clamps.

I personally like the HD series Jorgenson Clamps. They are good general purpose clamps that can put out alot of pressure, you can pick them up at Home Depot in 12", 24" and 36" for a buck or two more then the medium duty series. Also get your self a few pairs of pipe clamps as well. That will get you going.


----------

